# Tank lighting



## Andy_Dufresne (Mar 19, 2006)

My question is what is your experience with different tank hoods? Right now I just have a florescent single long bulb in my hood. But I was looking at the store and they have a 50W hood that takes two of the coil lights each at 25W. Will I have just as much success with the coil lights and a higher wattage as I would with a single tube florescent light? Just looking to get more light to my plants.

Nick


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

from what i've gathered [i'm fairly new to this too] a higher rating of WPG [watt per gallon] will allow you to grow a much larger variety of plants. i had a standard 15 watt strip light on my 15, i just upgraded to a 55 watt today, so we'll see how that goes!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

All other things being equal, more watts per gallon is better for plants and thats how lighting is usually rated. But i think some of the newer florescent are even more efficient and give you even more light for the same power consumption.


----------

